

How do you like my new personal page? - rashoodkhan
http://www.imrashid.com

======
err4nt
Looks like youve got some good feedback here already on some minor
improvements to fix up.

Overall you've got a nice looking site and an attractive way to introduce
yourself. Looks good!

------
c22
I don't like the way the navigation links stay at the top and overlap the text
when I scroll down, it becomes confusing and hard to read. It might be better
if they had solid backgrounds, but it would probably be best if they either
scrolled with the rest of the page or were embedded in some sort of opaque (or
very low alpha) bar.

------
cachvico
Use a black dropshadow, to aid in contrast, on any white text over the
keyboard photo.

~~~
rashoodkhan
Wow. Pretty neat trick! Thanks for that :D

------
tdurden
The text in the 'about' section needs indented

edit: and the contact section

~~~
rashoodkhan
Thanks. Will update the sections!

------
pellmellism
dont ask us, ask google >> [https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-
friendly/?url...](https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-
friendly/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imrashid.com%2F)

------
schneidmaster
The link to Tomboy OSX is broken.

~~~
rashoodkhan
It's fixed now! Thanks! :)

------
rashoodkhan
Hey,

I just finished building my personal website. Any suggestions to improve and
make it better?

Thanks!

